
This Startup Reveals How You Compare To Other Investors - wclax04
http://www.businessinsider.com/openfolio-online-investing-2014-8
======
hal2001
Hey guys I'm one of the founders at Openfolio. Curious what y'all think of the
concept.

~~~
spott
I like the concept, but it feels a little more "cute" to me right now than
"very useful".

For example, information is given to me that people bought or sold a stock,
but not why: which means I don't know if it is appropriate for me to do the
same. It feels a little bit like taking advice on trading stocks from people
who can't really give that advice.

I would love to be able to find people based on their year over year
performance, and the diversification of their portfolio: Someone with small
amounts of lots of different stocks who is doing better than the S&P500 might
be useful to follow, but most of the people I followed are doing worse than
the S&P500, and are poorly diversified, because I couldn't choose them based
on performance.

~~~
hal2001
Hey man, fair criticism. We are currently really just a place to "consume"
this information – we're not yet providing you with the tools to act on it.
We're trying to build our dataset more before we dive deep into answering some
of the questions you've raised.

In terms of philosophy, we agree with you in many ways. We want to offer you a
service where you can find the group of investors you aspire to be like, and
then help you figure out how to get your investments on the track to match
them. And we do have some opinions on what that group of investors you
"aspire" to be like is... they should be diversified and balanced... and their
risk should be appropriate for you and your situation. As we grow we hope to
get there. Ping me on twitter (@hal2001) or email (hart@) if you want to talk
more.

